# mac os x 10.4 (tiger)



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

saluuut tous le monde.
svp je veut un lien du dérnier version d"adobe flash player pour mon powerbook g4 (mac os X 10.4.11). et merciii


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Mai 2011)

bonjour, 
et cela ca devrait aller  http://www.clubic.com/lancer-le-telechargement-256578-0-flash-player-10.html


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Je pense qu'il faut essayer avec la 9 ou voir http://mac.oldapps.com/flash_player.php


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Au lieu de se perdre chez des intermédiaires aux produits jamais très frais, il est préférable de s'adresser directement au développeur, c'est-à-dire présentement à Adobe :
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html

Prenez la version 9.0.289.0

Attention, "ub" veut dire "Intel only" dans le vocabulaire Adobe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> bonjour,
> et cela ca devrait aller  http://www.clubic.com/lancer-le-telechargement-256578-0-flash-player-10.html



Non justement, c'est pour Intel uniquement. Il faut une déclinaison de la version 9 pour un 10.4 PPC.


----------



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

bn je l'ai installé , mais il m'ont lancer une ptite fenetre " il est impossible d'installer...."
" les périphériques dotés de processeurs powerpc ne sont plus pris en charge."
pouvez vous me donner une  autre idée .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

simosim a dit:


> bn je l'ai installé , mais il m'ont lancer une ptite fenetre " il est impossible d'installer...."
> " les périphériques dotés de processeurs powerpc ne sont plus pris en charge."
> pouvez vous me donner une  autre idée .



Je vous ai signalé la version 9.0.289.0 et précisé de ne pas prendre la version "ub".


----------



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Je vous ai signalé la version 9.0.289.0 et précisé de ne pas prendre la version "ub".



aaah wé , bn j'ai lançé l'installation mnt ; et en format .zip ,il se n"ouvre pas


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

simosim a dit:


> aaah wé , bn j'ai lançé l'installation mnt ; et en format .zip ,il se n"ouvre pas



Il faut vous mettre le nez dedans ? 

Vous téléchargez cela :
http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/ge...hive/fp_10.1.102.64_and_9.0.289.0_archive.zip

Vous désarchivez (normalement un double clic suffit à ouvrir un zip).

Vous parcourez les dossiers jusqu'à trouver flashplayer9_0r289_mac.dmg

Vous conservez ce dmg et pouvez vous débarrasser de tout le reste.

Vous ouvrez le dmg et glissez déposez les deux fichiers Flash Player.plugin et flashplayer.xpt qu'il contient à l'endroit indiqué (c'est-à-dire /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-ins). Les déposer dans les alias en vis à vis suffit, ils se rendront directement où il faut.

Ensuite vous ouvrez l'utilitaire de disque et vous lancez une réparation des autorisations.

Voilà, c'est fini.


----------



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Il faut vous mettre le nez dedans ?
> 
> Vous téléchargez cela :
> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/ge...hive/fp_10.1.102.64_and_9.0.289.0_archive.zip
> ...




j'ai installer The Unarchiver" c"est bien celui la??


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Vous pouvez utiliser TheUnarchiver, mais enfin, vous ne devriez pas avoir de problème à ouvrir un zip avec Mac OS X 10.4. Comme je vous l'ai signalé, c'est géré par défaut (à moins que votre système soit sujet à des dysfonctionnements).

Bon. Va pour TheUnarchiver.

Ouvrez ce @#% de zip et allez chercher le dmg de la version 9.0.289.0.


----------



## r e m y (20 Mai 2011)

simosim a dit:


> j'ai installer The Unarchiver" c"est bien celui la??



oui oui c'est bien ça... :mouais:


----------



## simosim (20 Mai 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> oui oui c'est bien ça... :mouais:



merciiii


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Mai 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Au lieu de se perdre chez des intermédiaires aux produits jamais très frais, il est préférable de s'adresser directement au développeur, c'est-à-dire présentement à Adobe :
> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/142/tn_14266.html
> 
> Prenez la version 9.0.289.0
> ...



Desole , merci d avoir corriger mon intervention


----------



## Pizouit (7 Janvier 2012)

bonjour , je me joins à ce fil, j'ai des problèmes avec Flash sur mac mini avec tiger, j'ai suivi vos indications mais au moment de glisser le plug-in dans le vis à vis une fenêtre m'indique que je possède une version plus récente de ce plug-in, je n'ai pas osé le remplacer, et me suis contentée de faire le changement pour .xpt, car ma version était plus ancienne, 
pas de  changement, en revanche, je ne peux plus regarder play tv, ni jouer à certains jeux, ni aller sur certains sites musicaux, en revanche , je peux regarder les videos de you tube en passant par google ,videos, pas par la nouvelle interface you tube
dois-je remplacer le plug-in par la version plus ancienne, je ne sais pas trop
merci de me donner un coup de main , sinon j'en reste là , ce n'est pas parfait mais me suffit presque


----------



## Invité (7 Janvier 2012)

Pizouit a dit:


> bonjour , je me joins à ce fil, j'ai des problèmes avec Flash sur mac mini avec tiger, j'ai suivi vos indications mais au moment de glisser le plug-in dans le vis à vis une fenêtre m'indique que je possède une version plus récente de ce plug-in, je n'ai pas osé le remplacer, et me suis contentée de faire le changement pour .xpt, car ma version était plus ancienne,
> pas de  changement, en revanche, je ne peux plus regarder play tv, ni jouer à certains jeux, ni aller sur certains sites musicaux, en revanche , je peux regarder les videos de you tube en passant par google ,videos, pas par la nouvelle interface you tube
> dois-je remplacer le plug-in par la version plus ancienne, je ne sais pas trop
> merci de me donner un coup de main , sinon j'en reste là , ce n'est pas parfait mais me suffit presque



Tu peux essayer celui-là ?


----------



## Pizouit (16 Janvier 2012)

merci pour le tuyau, mais là je retrouve une version ub à savoir ne fonctionne qu'avec intel, ça ne donne rien avec ppc,  dommage....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------

rectification,j'ai essayé la version malgré ub , et ça s'installe , you tube marche, le streaming reste en saccades mais il y a une image, tout n'est pas perdu, c'est finalement un bon compromis,merci


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2012)

Cool,
mais a titre indicatif ub c'est "universal binary" donc et Intel et PPC


----------

